# Ribbon cable



## metalguy55 (May 2, 2020)

Where can I find those little ribbon cables that connect the 3dpt breakout board to the pcb?


----------



## K Pedals (May 2, 2020)

Here’s one place 








						Ribbon Cable - 26AWG Pre-Tinned - 4, 6 & 8 Conductors
					

Save time and simplify soldering with our pre-cut flat ribbon cable. Compatible with most common printed circuit boards for guitar pedal building.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## reubenreub (May 2, 2020)

Also check this out!






						WIRE, CABLES & PLUGS - Ribbon Cables - StompBoxParts
					






					stompboxparts.com


----------



## metalguy55 (May 2, 2020)

Thank you guys! Love this forum.


----------



## Angershark (May 2, 2020)

I found this on Amazon. 25 feet for $10. 4 pin, silicon coated and you can choose what gauge you want. I just finished using it in a wrectifier build I completed on Thursday. Works great for me.






						BNTECHGO 26 Gauge Silicone wire spool 50 ft Black Flexible 26 AWG Stranded Tinned Copper Wire - - Amazon.com
					

BNTECHGO 26 Gauge Silicone wire spool 50 ft Black Flexible 26 AWG Stranded Tinned Copper Wire - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------

